# Chapin Backpack Sprayers



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

Hey there,

So now that I am finally taking lawn care serious, it's time to get away from the $20 little 1 gallon sprayer and get something actually useful for more than just a quick spot treatment of a weed.

With that said, I had my eye on the Chapin 62000, and upon further looking around, saw the Chapin 61900 for $40 cheaper, but couldn't really find a difference in the 2. After looking at the 61900, I saw the 63900 with the key feature being "Self Cleaning". Gimmick?

Oh my, so many choices.

Do any of yall have experience with any of these 3?

Thank You,


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I can dis-recommend the 20V one - highly. Cheap floppy wand, surges and clogs constantly, and now that it's totally dead I had to RMA it for repair or replacement. Close to $90 to ship a $150 sprayer back.

I'd say stick with the $20 ones or buy a much more expensive one.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> I can dis-recommend the 20V one - highly. Cheap floppy wand, surges and clogs constantly, and now that it's totally dead I had to RMA it for repair or replacement. Close to $90 to ship a $150 sprayer back.
> 
> I'd say stick with the $20 ones or buy a much more expensive one.


I wasn't even going to look at the 20V one because I don't think i'd be worth it for my itty bitty ~2900 sq ft yard.

The $20 cheap one I have is 1 gallon pump, and I'm just thinking that'd take forever to do my whole yard with. Or maybe I am just mis-judging it because up to this point I've only used it for spot spraying glyphosate


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@Buyanet I have the 62000 and it is an excellent sprayer. I've been using it about 4, going on 5 years and I haven't had any issues with it. I would also recommend the 2 nozzle boom and CF valves. This my 62000 and boom set up- https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=368&p=6638#p6638

I think the wand is the biggest difference I see and the frame. Not really sure what else is different about the 61900.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Buyanet if you want to try something cheap, harbor freight has a 4g backpack sprayer, with a teejet nozzle. I have one for Roundup applications. They place it on sale for $20.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So a quick update to my above statement. The local landscape supply had recommended I use liquid Surflan as a pre-M, because they didn't carry (or didnt know they carried) Prodiamine WDG (which I now have). Turns out Surflan destroyed my pump... but I couldn't rinse it out, because the pump wouldn't start.

They really didn't want to cover it, but I told them i have had issues since day 1 with the sprayer as far as surging, the top cap not sealing properly, etc. and I'd be happy to pay the difference to upgrade to the 24V model as I heard it had less issues. I also explained that with shipping the unit to them, I already had close to $250 into this unit.

Short story long, they are going to send me a 24V unit!

So I think in short order I will be building a DFW wand but with two nozzles.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

Update on my sprayer, I didn't get the Chapin one, but picked up a Husquvarna Backpack Sprayer (https://www.lowes.com/pd/Husqvarna-4-Gallon-Plastic-Tank-Sprayer-with-Shoulder-Strap/1000092467)

Works a LOT better than my little cheap 1G hand sprayer, HOWEVER, while the red wide fan nozzle is a lot more convenient, I've noticed that it sprays more on each edge vs the middle of the spray pattern. I did attach the (apparent) 25 PSI pressure regulator on there just so I can keep it pumped and the pressure is consistent.

Would a Teejet nozzle set take care of that I am assuming? Probably better build quality.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I have the 24v model and have had problems with the batteries. I will now charge throughout the winter as recommended by Chapin. Chapin customer service is excellent too.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Buyanet said:


> Update on my sprayer, I didn't get the Chapin one, but picked up a Husquvarna Backpack Sprayer (https://www.lowes.com/pd/Husqvarna-4-Gallon-Plastic-Tank-Sprayer-with-Shoulder-Strap/1000092467)
> 
> Works a LOT better than my little cheap 1G hand sprayer, HOWEVER, while the red wide fan nozzle is a lot more convenient, I've noticed that it sprays more on each edge vs the middle of the spray pattern. I did attach the (apparent) 25 PSI pressure regulator on there just so I can keep it pumped and the pressure is consistent.
> 
> Would a Teejet nozzle set take care of that I am assuming? Probably better build quality.


I would definitely read up on the teejet nozzle thread. It's a lot to take in but there is some good information. I picked up two after reading the thread a few dozen times and now have one for foliar and one for soil applied products. The one that came with my sprayer may look about the same but it doesn't work near as well as the teejet.


----------

